# bank opening hours



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone know if the CAM bank has aday with late opening?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

You needing some cash ? can send you some foriegn stuff just bit and bobs and few US dollars


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ValL said:


> You needing some cash ? can send you some foriegn stuff just bit and bobs and few US dollars


No... I just need to pick up some stuff from the branch and sign a couple of things.

thanks anyway


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry cant help lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> does anyone know if the CAM bank has aday with late opening?


it doesn't look like they do............

CAM.ES : Buscador de Oficinas CAM con Google Maps


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it doesn't look like they do............
> 
> CAM.ES : Buscador de Oficinas CAM con Google Maps


thanks the site is a nightmare to wade through na d finally we found that thursdays are late opening but only from October to April and only on the 1st and last thursdays.... ahh what the hell this is Spain...... just got to learn to live with it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> thanks the site is a nightmare to wade through na d finally we found that thursdays are late opening but only from October to April and only on the 1st and last thursdays.... ahh what the hell this is Spain...... just got to learn to live with it


I've never understood why they have longer hours in winter than in summer:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've never understood why they have longer hours in winter than in summer:confused2:


1. it is hot in the afternoon when everyone else finishes at two then has a siesta until next morning
2. They open at 8 in the morning unlike in UK when you are lucky if they open by 9.30


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> 1. it is hot in the afternoon when everyone else finishes at two then has a siesta until next morning
> 2. They open at 8 in the morning unlike in UK when you are lucky if they open by 9.30


I get that - but living in a tourist area, as I do, I would think it would be good business to open fro an hour or so in the evening in the summer


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I get that - but living in a tourist area, as I do, I would think it would be good business to open fro an hour or so in the evening in the summer


we're talking about banks.....do you really think they give a monkey's **** about customer needs???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> we're talking about banks.....do you really think they give a monkey's **** about customer needs???


yeah - good point

I think they'd be much happier if they didn't have to deal with actual people................


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yeah - good point
> 
> I think they'd be much happier if they didn't have to deal with actual people................


That's why they invented ATMs!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That's why they invented ATMs!


and online banking


personally I hate both - & banks, come to think of it......


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and online banking
> 
> 
> personally I hate both - & banks, come to think of it......


I have the perfect solution - transfer all your money to me and close the account then not only will your angst about banks be gone, all your money worries would be over, too!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I have the perfect solution - transfer all your money to me and close the account then not only will your angst about banks be gone, all your money worries would be over, too!


no money here

no worries


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it true that no bank is open in the afternoon in the Canary Islands??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My first ever account was with the Midland Bank. This was long before cash cards and ATMs. You had to queue with a cheque to withdraw money. I always managed to be in the queue of Mr Woodman. He used to look at me, hand the cheque to the back staff and shout, 'Balance, please'. Oh so often towards the end of the month he would turn round with a look of glee and in a very loud voice would say something like, 'You have insufficient funds in your account to cover a cash withdrawal of five pounds.' And I would slink out of the bank ashamed. A few years later Lloyds had one of the first ever cash cards so I applied for an account with them. I was accepted and I visited my Midland Bank with growing excitement. I stood deliberately in Mr Woodman's queue and when I arrived I looked at him with the smuggest look I could muster and said, 'I wish to close my account. Please give me all my money!¡ I was suitably loud. He turned to the back staff and shouted balance please. Then he turned back to me and I knew from his face I was doomed. He said, 'In order to close this account, you owe us six pounds!'
I never beat him...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lonely said:


> Is it true that no bank is open in the afternoon in the Canary Islands??


It is very common in mainland Spain - don't know about the canaries.

But then it's like that in UK as well isn't it?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> It is very common in mainland Spain - don't know about the canaries.
> 
> But then it's like that in UK as well isn't it?


No, 9-5 in the Uk with some banks opening saturday mornings.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> But then it's like that in UK as well isn't it?


When was the last time you banked in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

David1979 said:


> When was the last time you banked in the UK?


last time I banked there they closed at 3:30 I think...


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> last time I banked there they closed at 3:30 I think...


The Royal Bank Of Scotland where I used to live was open from 9am until 5pm every week night, and 9am until 12:30pm on a Saturday.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant remember the last time I went to a bank. In these wonderful modern times (a hint of sarcasm????), its all on line, mobile banking, cards, ATMs, pay point..... Even phoning the bank is an ordeal!

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

David1979 said:


> When was the last time you banked in the UK?


Now. I use on-line banking.


----------

